# Mk4 GTI Euro headlights w/ fogs without euro switch



## milspechazard (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a set of Euro lights that came with the car when I bought it, with the fog projectors, but I didn't want to mess with a Euro switch so I just made a jumper and jumped the power with my low beams. So now every time my low are on so are my fogs. Super easy, I have my fogs on all the time anyway so no reason for a switch. Any one else do this? Just curious.


----------



## flotsam (Oct 9, 2009)

Interesting idea since its true i rarely would use the fog light (in other cars that have them) by itself and the fogs add a bit of light that is always helpful.

My only question is do you have the fog lights in parallel to the low beams or do you have a relay in there?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

flotsam said:


> My only question is do you have the fog lights in parallel to the low beams or do you have a relay in there?


The low beams are fused at 15amps for each side - that should be enough for two bulbs.



flotsam said:


> Interesting idea since its true i rarely would use the fog light (in other cars that have them) by itself and the fogs add a bit of light that is always helpful.


But read What Good are Fog Lamps, Really? Using the fog lights when it is not foggy does not help you see better.

Buy a euro' switch - they're cheap. Then just run a wire from pin 8 (NL) to the fog lights. No relay necessary unless you want the fogs to go off when the high beams are on.


----------



## milspechazard (Apr 30, 2014)

I just ran a jumper, no relay, so they just run together.


----------



## Audire (Dec 10, 2004)

If you don't want a Euro switch, get one from a car parts store. With a Euro switch, the fogs have to be consciously turned on every time, unlike many cars with a separate switch. Not to get preachy, but driving with your fogs on without foggy or rainy conditions is annoying to oncoming drivers and, in many states like mine, illegal. Even worse is driving with your rear fog on (like a local Honda driver always does around here). While Americans might not think much about it, doing that in Europe when it isn't foggy or raining is equivalent to an American driving with their turn signal on - a sign of an inattentive driver - and also illegal.


----------



## razmwm (Jan 20, 2016)

*Jumpering the fog lights with the low beams*

Hi,how exactly did you jumper the two ? relay or the switch ?


----------

